# Avast vs malware bytes?



## Appleking

I'm trying to decide on a better anti virus. I currently have avast installed and running. However, today from different sources I've been told that malware bytes does the job the best. Is malware bytes better...or something I should use ontop of avast. Both are the free versions


----------



## Phantom010

Both cannot be compared. Avast is an antivirus, Malwarebytes' Anti-malware is not. It's an anti-spyware program. You can have both on your computer though.


----------



## flavallee

Use both as advised, and also add *SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition 5.0.0.1144* to the mix. :up:

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## spynoodle

flavallee said:


> Use both as advised, and also add *SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition 5.0.0.1144* to the mix. :up:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------


That's my combo. On my Windows 8 machines, I'm attempting (probably insecurely) to use Windows Defender for real-time protection, and simply run a Malwarebytes or SuperAntiSpyware scan every once and a while. On my XP machines, I use Avast for my real-time antivirus.


----------



## lunarlander

Both Avast and MalwareBytes Free edition can be used at the same time. They each cover different kinds of attacks.


----------



## Byteman

Malwarebytes Free edition does not conflict with antivirus. Avast is your a/v and has the real-time protection you need.

The pay-for version of Malwarebytes has real-time protection and could cause some conflicts due to antivirus or poor performance so it is not advised to use two *real-time protective programs*

MBAM *free edition* is a scan and remove tool, the premium version is for both scan and remove and protection of computer.


----------



## Larusso

MBAM Pro + an Anti Virus *can* cause conflicts, but in most cases not.
Only one known issue is if you have MSE and MBAM Pro ( I have this and no problems )

MBAM will never replace an Anti Virus, because,
it wont look in .zip files or simliar.
it cant remove an malicious code from a file 
.....

Both ( MBAM and AVP ) database types are different and don't look for the same things, there are common detections, but the common part is not really substantial.


----------



## Byteman

I think it is time we started posting the full disclosure when advising for people to use Malwarebytes Pro along with their regular Security apps/Suites.

there ARE security programs that need the user to make special settings changes to allow a smooth operation alongside MBAM Pro. In NO way am I slamming nor do I have any personal issue with MBAM, I use it religiously, both here and at home..... and have for as long as we have here at TSG. These "conflicts" are easily fixed and Malwarebytes has a guide for doing so.

There are several posts about the needed exclusions found right in the *Malwarebytes Forumshttp://forums.malwarebytes.org/index.php?showtopic=105690*http://forums.malwarebytes.org/index.php?showtopic=105690

http://forums.malwarebytes.org/index.php?showtopic=105540

There are quite a few more. * MBAM Pro is a definite good app,* ---- I have NO agenda here, but I feel it is high time that we start advising users of the right things to LOOK OUT FOR and how to arrive at a *positive result with using MBAM PRO.*

Anyone using a full featured real time protective antivirus or security suite is well advised to check

HERE

for some guides. The FAQ there started back in 2009, so *a lot of that older stuff is probably not relevant now.* I did read taht the newer Updates and of course, the newest version of MBAM Pro have settled a lot of any "conflicts" between other security programs and MBAM.

Anyone having any questions about using Malwarebytes (PRO or Free edition) will get excellent help at their Forum!

I think our advice about MBAM Pro should include a helpful link with a line about "Settings may be needed within your security program- please check at MalwareByte's Forums etc" just as a help.


----------



## Phantom010

I'm running MBAM Pro myself and setting up exclusions in my NOD32 antivirus has never been enough. Once in a while, at Windows Startup, the computer would freeze, or the MBAM Service would just stop.

The ultimate solution was to add a MBAM Startup Delay in the registry in the following key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

DWORD Value *delayguistart*

Decimal value of *60*

If that's not enough, you can increase the number.


----------



## Byteman

Hey, that's really cool!


----------

